# TV Noblex 21TC621G, falla de receptor infrarrojo.



## transalp99 (Ene 10, 2010)

Buenas a todos. Les cuento mi problema. Mi televisor Noblex 21TC621G no andaba con el control remoto. Este lo probe con una camara digital y se ve que emite. Cambie el receptor IR por uno similar y sigue sin funcionar. El receptor IR tiene los 5V de alimentacion, y el pin de salida tiene una resistencia de 1 kohm en serie y entra en un pin del circuito integrado Z9023306PSC. Puede ser que este integrado tenga dañada solo la parte del control remoto? Todo lo demas funciona. Gracias.


----------



## troyanoivan (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola colega si tienes los 5v de alimentación al receptor entonces cuando colocas el tester masa + el pin que le manda señal al micro (das una función con el control) tiene que haber una variación de voltaje de esa manera te das cuenta que el receptor está en buenas condiciones (original), recordar que tienen que ser lo más parecidos los receptores si no varían y no funcionan me ha pasado. Ahora si tenés pulso en el micro o variación de voltaje y no funciona puede ser que este jodido un saludo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 10, 2010)

Si es posible que este solo dañada la pata de recepcion del control en el micro(por decirlo de alguna forma)

Fijate que el receptor sea de 5v y no de 3,3 y biseversa. 

Si llega el tren de pulsos a la pata del micro, es muy probable que la falla sea el micro. Podes "escuchar el tren de pulsos con algun aplificadorcito tipo parlante de PC, le adaptas algo para poder pinchar en la pata del micro y asi salis de la duda.

Saludos


----------



## transalp99 (Ene 10, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas.

Troyanoivan, hice esa prueba, hay una pequeña caida de tension al pulsar cualquier boton del control remoto.

Karapalida, vere si puedo hacer esa prueba.

Probe en un protoboard conectando el receptor IR con una R de 1k a la entrada de un inversor (40106) y a la salida un led con su resistencia limitadora. Al darle tension al circuito el led esta apagado y al pulsar teclas del control remoto el led parpadea. Con esto creo que el receptor IR funciona.

Mi preocupacion es saber si puede ser que el micro tenga dañado ese pin solamente, ya que me dijeron que cuesta unos 40 dolares (mucho para gastar y no estar seguro, jeje) y tiene que ser exactamente el mismo codigo o mascara.

Gracias y saludos.


----------

